# LG W2361V-PF oder BenQ G2420HD



## Pagz (1. August 2010)

Da ich von einem Laptop auf einen Desktop Pc umsteigen will brauche ich natürlich auch einen neuen Monitor. Da er hauptsächlich zum Filme schauen und gamen benutzt werden wird, will ich entweder 23 oder 24 Zoll. Nach ein bisschen internet recherche habe ich dann diese beiden Monitore als meine Favoriten gemerkt. Da es besonders zum BenQ kaum Testberichte gibt wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihn hier einer im Forum hat und mir vielleicht sagen kann, ob er ihm gefällt. 
Natürlich sind auch Alternativen zu den beiden Monitoren erwünscht, allerdings will ich wenn möglich unter 200€ bleiben.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wäre super
Lg, Robin123


----------



## kress (1. August 2010)

Als Alternative kann ich dir den Samsung SyncMaster P2450H empfehlen.
Habe ihn selbst in Spielen getestet und der war super. 
Ist aber dann an meinen Vater abgetreten, ich bleib beim 2233RZ.
Würde dich bei Mindfactory 197€ kosten, Midnight Shopping ist Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2010)

Ich steh im Moment genau vor dem selben Problem, wie der Threadersteller. Hatte bei Prad den BenQ G2412HD gesehen, dann stieß ich bei geizhals.at auf den scheinbaren Nachfolger G2420HD...
Es gibt aber nirgends berichte die auf die Unterschiede der beiden eingehen...


----------



## cane87 (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir letztes Weihnachten den Benq G2420HD geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hat alle Anschlüsse die man so braucht - hab auch schon übergangsweise meine Playstation 3 per HDMI dran gehabt. 
Die Farb- und Bildqualität ist ebenfalls gut. Einzige kleine Schwachstelle sind ,bei absolut schwarzem Bild, leichte erhellungen am unteren und oberen Bildschirmrand. Denke das liegt daran, das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung dort installiert ist. Fällt beim normalen arbeiten aber überhaupt nicht auf. Filme gucke ich am großen Ferseher. Deshalb stört mich das nicht weiter. Bei 21:9 Filmen könnte es ggf. etwas stören. Bei 16:9 jedoch nicht. Falls ihr noch spezielle Fragen zu dem Monitor haben solltet -  einfach hier posten oder mich direkt anschreiben und ich werd versuchen eine Antwort zu finden .


----------



## Pagz (1. August 2010)

cane87 schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch spezielle Fragen zu dem Monitor haben solltet -  einfach hier posten oder mich direkt anschreiben und ich werd versuchen eine Antwort zu finden .


Wenn man schnelle Shotter spielt, zieht der Monitor Schlieren?
Wäre toll, wenn du ein vielleicht ein kleines +/- review machen könntest


----------



## cane87 (1. August 2010)

Habe gerade noch was Interessantes gefunden. Und zwar gibt es den noch den G2420HDBL. Das ist der gleiche Monitor nur mit LED-Backlight. Damit dürfte die Unschönheit mit den Lichthöfen auch der Vergangenheit angehören. Würde am liebsten tauschen, jetzt wo ich das sehe . Leider gabs das Modell als ich meinen gekauft habe noch nicht. Ist vom Preis her nicht viel teurer. Gibts schon für 178€ Link. 

Zu dem +/-Review:
+ HDMI
+ 2ms Reaktionszeit
+ ansprechendes Design
+ Gute Farbdarstellung/Kontrast
+ relativ geringer Energieverbrauch (bei der LED-Version bestimmt noch mal um einiges niedriger)
+ sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis

- Lichthöfe am unteren/oberen Bildrand (bei der nicht LED Version)
- nicht Höhenverstellbar
- grüne PowerOn-Leuchte (ist Geschmacksache, ich fände blau schöner)

Alles in allem ein guter Monitor, den ich immer wieder kaufen würde - heute jedoch mit Sicherheit in der LED-Version.


----------



## X Broster (2. August 2010)

Ich besitze den Vorgänger des LG W2361V, also mit einer 53V an letzer Stelle.

Den Monitor empfehle ich jedem, sattes Full-HD, kurze Reaktionszeit, kein Rauschen des Netzteils und eine super Eco-Funktion.


----------



## Pagz (2. August 2010)

cane87 schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch was Interessantes gefunden. Und zwar gibt es den noch den G2420HDBL. Das ist der gleiche Monitor nur mit LED-Backlight.


Also erst mal danke für das Review
UNd dann ist bei der LED-Version kein HDMI Anschluss dabei.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob man den überhaupt braucht und wenn ja warum?


----------



## cane87 (2. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

also wenn ich mich zuwischen LED und HDMI entscheiden müsste, würde ich LED nehmen. Habe den Monitor eigentlich nur am PC im Einsatz und dort habe ich ihn mit einem DVI-Kabel angeschlossen. Solle man auch mal gerne eine Konsole anschließen wollen ist HDMI ganz praktisch, aber theoretisch kann man das auch mit einem HDMI-->DVI-Adapter/Kabel verbinden.
Für mich wäre auf jeden Fall LED das wichtigere Kaufkriterium


----------



## Pagz (2. August 2010)

Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI bzw. bringt HDMI auf dem PC eine bessere Qualität?


----------



## cane87 (2. August 2010)

Nein, von der Qualität her bringt es nichts. Größter Unterschied ist eigentlich, dass auch noch Ton mit über das HDMI-Kabel übertragen werden kann. Vom Bildsignal her sind die Anschlüsse untereinander kompatibel. So kann man z.B. eine Playstation am DVI-Anschluss am Monitor anschließen oder am DVI-Anschluss des PCs einen HDMI-TV Anschließen (richtige Kabel/Adapter vorausgesetzt). Rein vom Bild her sind sie aber identisch.


----------



## Pagz (3. August 2010)

mmhhh ich seh gerade, dass der BenQ G2420HDBL eine Reaktionszeit von 5 ms hat, wohingegen die Reaktionszeit beim BenQ G2420HD nur 2 ms sind. Denkt ihr das macht einen Unterschied, weil Schleiren in Shootern wäre für mich der Alptraum


----------



## cane87 (4. August 2010)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es kein all zu großer Unterschied ist. Aber vielleicht haben hier ja noch andere hier Erfahrungen dazu gesammelt ?!?


----------



## Speed (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich muß diesen Thread nochmal raus holen. Ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Habe mir auch den BenQ G2420HDBL raus gesucht. Kann noch jemand seine Erfahrung dazu schildern? Oder sind andere Monitore in der Preisklasse um 200€ besser. Er soll vorallem zum spielen von Ego Shootern geeignet sein.

Für ein paar Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## serafen (3. Oktober 2010)

Der *LG W2361V* ist aus Preis-/Leistungssicht eine klare Empfehlung; hab das Modell am Zweitechner angeschlossen: rundum gelungen. Kleiner Minuspunkt: der Standfuß, und Höhenverstellbarkeit ist ebenfalls nicht möglich.

Sehr gut ist auch der *LG W2453TQ, *wenn auch schon etwas länger auf dem Markt.http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a421541.html

Momentan würde ich zum *Samsung P2470H* greifen; gegenüber dem P2450H wurde lediglich am dynamischen Kontrastverhältnis sowie im Design nachgelegt. Mir gefällt das runderneuerte 70er-Modell etwas besser.

Flachbildschirme (TN-Panels) mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung überzeugen mich, zumindest in der unteren Preisklasse, bislang nicht; selbst der BX2450 von Samsung - designierter Favorit - fällt in puncto Blickwinkel und Reaktionsverhalten durch; im direkten Vergleich zum P2450H keine Konkurrenz.

Eine Alternative zum LG W2361V wäre noch der *AOC 2434Pw* - gerade aus Ergonomiesicht in der Preisklasse unter 200 € (neben den übrigen Features), sehr überzeugend.

MfG.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a421541.html


----------



## david430 (3. Oktober 2010)

also da gibts noch nen billigen led monitor von benq:
G2420HDBL Angebote - attraktive Preise für Computer Artikel bei eBay.de

der einzige nachteil soll die etwas hohe reaktionszeit sein....


----------



## Pagz (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann würde ich lieber zum BenQ G2420HD greifen. DEr hat weniger Inputlag und niedrigere Reaktionszeit und ich denke nicht, dass man LED in der Preisklasse groß merkt.
Dazu hat der BenQ G2420HD noch HDMI


----------

